# Vermont Castings Intrepid I dies out



## michoujordan76 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi all,

I have posted a couple of quesitons here about my new 'old' VC Intrepid 1, non cat version. I really like the stove even if the wood I bought it a bit large and can be a pain to get in the firebox. It heats my 720 sq. ft. family room/kitchen area to about 72F and with a doorway fan will keep the other 700 sq. ft. section of the house at 60F. 

When I bought it, I didn't realize it would need periodic rebuilding. I didn't know much about stoves. I've got the leaks plugged up but a proper rebuild is due. I found a place that will do it for 350$ but it's a few hours drive. I would attempt it myself but I have no manual and no experience either!

Anyway, to my current question. After the stove has been running hot all day, every now and then, it will die down as if it's not getting any air. It will just smolder unless I open the front doors a crack. The thermostatic control is completely open too. It is set up in front of a fireplace so I don't know if there is some air equalization problem going on... I opened a window and it didn't seem to help besides this is an 1852 house with plenty of drafts.

Any ideas?

Thank you.


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 5, 2015)

how is it installed into the fireplace?  Also, $350 for a complete rebuild is a great price if it includes new paint, gaskets, cement costs, etc.


----------



## michoujordan76 (Jan 5, 2015)

Fsappo said:


> how is it installed into the fireplace?  Also, $350 for a complete rebuild is a great price if it includes new paint, gaskets, cement costs, etc.



Thanks for your reply! It is installed on the hearth on one side of a see through fireplace using a 'T' clean-out connector. The chimney is lined with flexliner and is probably 20+ feet tall. I think I will have the stove rebuilt even though I find it a little small for my needs. I have to relight it every morning and when I get home from work. 

In a few years I want to upgrade to a Jotul F400/VC Encore and retire this little guy to the basement for emergencies. I am leaning towards the F400 only because my local stove shop sells a lot of Jotul stoves and doesn't deal in Vermont Castings products...


----------



## begreen (Jan 5, 2015)

If the refractory is badly degraded pieces may be blocking the rear combustion chamber. If so the stove is going to be balky. $350 is a good deal for a rebuild, even without painting. If the fellow can fit you in and do a quick turn around then it would be worth it.


----------



## michoujordan76 (Jan 6, 2015)

begreen said:


> If the refractory is badly degraded pieces may be blocking the rear combustion chamber. If so the stove is going to be balky. $350 is a good deal for a rebuild, even without painting. If the fellow can fit you in and do a quick turn around then it would be worth it.


Pardon my ignorance -- my Intrepid is an old one without a cat. Does it still have a refractory? On another note, the coil for the thermostat just broke off the adjustment lever/pin. Right now I am using a piece of wire bent into a zigzag so that I can hang the ball chain at preselected spots. I ordered a new one and it should arrive any day. Apparently, it is the same part as for the old Defiant. Does anyone know how to get the lever/pin out? It looks like it's threaded, is there a nut on the other side? I looked and I don't see one. If I just need to unscrew it, do I have to bend it straight? I can take a photo tonight. Any help is appreciated. I am hoping to put off the rebuild until the spring because the turn around time is several weeks.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 6, 2015)

Your stove does not have refractory or cat just 3 firebricks that have to be put in the proper positions for the stove to burn properly. As far as the primary air shutter you will have to bend it to unscrew. Soak it with PB Blaster before unscrewing to prevent snapping it hence avoiding drilling and tapping.
1302.jpg


----------



## michoujordan76 (Jan 6, 2015)

Defiant said:


> Your stove does not have refractory or cat just 3 firebricks that have to be put in the proper positions for the stove to burn properly. As far as the primary air shutter you will have to bend it to unscrew. Soak it with PB Blaster before unscrewing to prevent snapping it hence avoiding drilling and tapping.
> 1302.jpg


Thank you. You are all very helpful!


----------

